# Lathe Ball Turner



## aametalmaster

Here are the ball turner plans i used for my ball turner. Pretty easy to make but may spurn a few more lathe projects Like a larger face plate, cross slide hole driller, so be prepared to spend a long winter indoors. The big ball in the last 2 pics is 3" in dia and was a joy to make on a small lathe...Bob
http://books.google.com/books?id=wC...#v=onepage&amp;q=south bend lathe&amp;f=false






View attachment 101390


----------



## bobbyjim

*Re: Lathe Ball Turner My Version*

Here is my version of the ball turner. Made it to work on my '37 Atlas/Craftsman 12x36 Lathe. Made of 6061 and the carbide tool bit holder was also made.


----------



## zetec7

The first thing I made for my lathe when I got it was a ball turner. It just seemed cool, I thought it would be useful, I figured it was within my newbie capabilities, and I could make it with stuff I had "in stock".

The square base and the round "puck" were made from 6061 aluminum, as I had some lying around. The main bearing between the two is a Saab 900 clutch throwout bearing, and under the head of the bolt that holds it all together is a PTFE bearing that I made on the lathe. It all works, and turns easily &amp; precisely. It does concave cuts and makes balls up to about 3" in diameter. The ball end of the handle was made using this attachment...




View attachment 102204


----------



## MarkBall2

Made mine to fit a 12x36 Craftsman lathe. Didn't want to modify the cross slide, so I made it 2 piece & attach similarly to the compound.

Here you go...........


----------



## terry_g

This is a simple ball radius turning tool I made that works with the boring bar holder that came with my QCTP.
I installed on the tool post to take some pictures. By moving the compound and turning the T slot nut 
180 degrees I can get the QCTP levers out of the way.
I plan on making a new bolt that holds the cutter holder on the shaft that has a movable pointed pin in it to line up with the centre of the ball for setup.

Terry


----------



## Bobby Bailey

All that sure gives me some good ideas.
Bobby


----------



## GK1918

* Lathe Ball Turner*

Seems to be a lot of interest latley on this subject. This maybe helpful, to go to Birmingham
Machine site &amp; scroll down to "how to run a lathe warning huge downloud" . It really only
takes 5 secs. Also this site is secure. The info here is way beyond the SB handbook. Anyways
about the end of page 2 clearly describes ball turning convex concave with a standard lathe with
no attachments, just the compound &amp; good old lantern post. Thats the way I do it. Although I
dont use a tool holder, I rather just shim the cutting tool on the rocker and just swing the
compound. A long time ago an old timer taught me this practicing on an old broom stick, with
a rounded end. Then make your set up to track the rounded end of the broom. With a little
fiddlin you will get the idea. Yes a lathe is a little mysterious, well understood there seems to be
no limit as what they can do, its just the operator has to tell it what to do. So goole that site,
and also have how to run a mill. lots or reading and photos. Its all old school.


----------



## GK1918

*turbine*

I just went back there , maybe try American Machine Tools Co. thats the page i do not know how
to put a link, but here is what I meant.


----------



## Tony Wells

http://www.americanmachinetools.com/how_to_use_a_lathe.htm

Link to page 1


----------



## ekrteam

You all inspired me to make one.  This will be the first real project on my new used Smithy 1239 3in1 machine.  Thanks!


----------



## ScrapMetal

Be sure to post your progress, with pics!   -Ron


----------



## Corm

MarkBall2 said:


> Made mine to fit a 12x36 Craftsman lathe. Didn't want to modify the cross slide, so I made it 2 piece & attach similarly to the compound.
> 
> Here you go...........



Thank you! I also have a Craftsman 12x36, and as soon as I finish my current project (hydraulic tubing bender), I'll be making a ball turner using your pics as my plans. 

Corm


----------

